# شريط بتحس بي-برسوم القمص اسحق حصرى جدا



## هسكت (13 سبتمبر 2010)

:16_14_21:​ 
شريط بتحس بي-برسوم القمص اسحق حصرى جدا​ 





​ 


*



*

*شريط*
*بتحس بي*
*برسوم القمص اسحق*

*بالاشتراك مع مريم بطرس ومريم شوقي*







​ 

1-فـــرحــان بيـــك.mp3
2-بتحـــس بــى.mp3
3-لمــا العــدو يكــدرك.mp3
4-ايــام بتــاخـذنى منــك.mp3
5-بـاغفـر يــاربــى.mp3
6-امســـك ايـــدى.mp3
7-انــا لمــا جيتلـــك.mp3
8-يايســوع انت اللى لــى.mp3
9-لما ابقــى واقــف.mp3
10-مدســـون بالغـــالى.mp3​ 



*كلمات الترانيم*



1



2



3



4



5



6



7



8



9



10


​ 

نيجى بقى للتحميل ​ 
شرح التحميل من الموقع التحميل اضغط هنا​ 
مرفوع على اكثر من سيرفر​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 

و لتحميل اكثر من سيرفر من هنا​ 
:t16:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ليك هسكت

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## gaiedwesa (10 نوفمبر 2013)

الرب يسوع المسيح يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

